# Frage zur Herkunft des AX750



## DieChaplinMelone (1. August 2011)

Hallihallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Corsair AX750: Das die gesamte AX-Serie auf SeaSonics X-Series (II) basiert, weiß ich inzwischen.
Nur basiert das AX750 jetzt auf einem X-760? Diese Info taucht immerwieder mal auf, an anderer Stelle ist jedoch die Rede vom X-660. Die Bauteile und der Innenraum des AX750 bzw. X-760 sind ja laut JohnnyGuru bis auf den Eingangsfilter identisch. Die Platine scheint eine andere Revision zu sein, technisch jedoch identisch zur grünen im Seasonic X-760 verwendeten.
Oder handelt es sich einfach um ein etwas weniger starkes AX850/X-850?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr Licht in mein Dunkel bringen könntet!

DieChaplinMelone


----------



## Bluebeard (3. August 2011)

Die PSUs von uns sind in einigen bereichen überarbeitet und man kann relativ frei wählen - auch mit der direkten Wahl des Seasonics macht man nichts falsch 
Unsere PSU hat halt einige überarbeitete Bereiche auch das PCB betreffend und natürlich den Corsair typischen Service  vor allem was Garantiezeit etc. betrifft!


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2011)

DieChaplinMelone schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Corsair AX750: Das die gesamte AX-Serie auf SeaSonics X-Series (II) basiert, weiß ich inzwischen.
> Nur basiert das AX750 jetzt auf einem X-760? Diese Info taucht immerwieder mal auf, an anderer Stelle ist jedoch die Rede vom X-660. Die Bauteile und der Innenraum des AX750 bzw. X-760 sind ja laut JohnnyGuru bis auf den Eingangsfilter identisch. Die Platine scheint eine andere Revision zu sein, technisch jedoch identisch zur grünen im Seasonic X-760 verwendeten.
> ...



Nicht alle basieren auf Seasonic Technik.

Das AX1200 kommt von Flextronic


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Korrekt, das AX1200 ist eine komplette Corsair Eigenentwicklung von Grund auf und wird von Flextronics für uns gefertigt!


----------

